# Chicken Platter



## salt and pepper (Feb 21, 2015)

Made a chicken platter for a birthday party.


----------



## creative (Feb 21, 2015)

I like the idea of the palm trees...your invention?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 21, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 21, 2015)

Very creative.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice, Joey!  I bet that was a hit at the party.


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 21, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Nice, Joey!  I bet that was a hit at the party.



   Thank you Cheryl, it was the 1st thing to go. They told me the next time I had better make more. LOL


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 24, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 24, 2015)

Lookin' good


----------



## puffin3 (Feb 26, 2015)

How did you keep the carrots standing up?


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 26, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> How did you keep the carrots standing up?



    I put 3 tooth pics on the bottom of each carrot. There is a piece of 3/4" thick styrofoam that was cut to 4"x7". I kept the styrofoam from moving by brushing the bottom of the platter with honey! Then covered with kale.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 26, 2015)

Darn right impressive!!


----------

